

Ask HN: Floodgate Capital reputation and exits? - TWAndrews

I'm considering joining a relatively early stage start up in the bay area which has received an A round from Floodgate capital (previously Maples Investments).  I'm working on my due diligence for the company, and thought I'd ask if anyone on HN has experience with Floodgate.<p>I know that they were part of the series A round with Digg, but don't know much beyond that, other than what I can get from their website.
======
electic
Is this Mike Maples' fund? If so, yes, they are well known and Mike is a great
guy.

Raj CEO, Viralheat Inc.

~~~
TWAndrews
Yes, he's the original founder of Maples Investments, which became Floodgate.
Appreciate the information!

~~~
electic
Yes. He is a very savvy and very experienced investor. He is a great resource
for any startup imho.

